# Goole Cinema and Bingo Hall



## ^Qwerty^ (May 10, 2008)

Morning all,

Yesterday I spent a bit of time looking around the old Cinema/Bingo Hall in Goole.

The first thing that struck me as I walked through the entrance door was the smell of stale smoke - the very thing that killed off the bingo for good.

Not much remains in terms of the Cinema, other than the very fabric of the building, although as you can see from the photos, two old projectors lay on the floor, and a stash of empty reels in a store upstairs. There are also a few rows of the old seats left, which considering they have not been used since the late 70's, are in very good condition. The owner told me he had sold some of them off.

The thing that hit me most was the number of posters and leaflets dotted around the place saying, "Stop Destroying My Bingo". 

Failed.

All of the decent pictures are here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604970716171/

Plus a selection here.



























A return visit is possible, so I may sort something if enough people show any interest. The place is likely to be raised to the ground at some point, and we were told that we could take anything we could carry, so if you have a bingo card fetish, I'm your man 

Cheers

Q


----------



## johno23 (May 10, 2008)

Interesting report and good pics.These old bingo hall places are great as they are usually housed in a former cinema or theatre so there is so much past history to uncover behind the bingo facade.Its a real shame that often they get demolished or someone "tries" to demolish contrary to listed status or the law as in Derby Hippodrome.

good work


----------



## blondini_gang (May 10, 2008)

JOHNO23 said:


> Its a real shame that often they get demolished or someone "tries" to demolish contrary to listed status or the law as in Derby Hippodrome.
> good work



No no no, that was all an ufortunate accident. How was the developer to know that smacking the rook with a JCB would cause it to collapse? :icon_evil

Good pics. I love to see old cinemas and theatres in whatever condition. There's just something about them, thinking of all the activity that's happened there over the years and then silence, with the granduer slowly fading and decaying.


----------



## mineme (Aug 21, 2008)

great photos well done wow isnt the progector small i always thought that these things were big items


----------



## spacepunk (Aug 21, 2008)

The 'stop destroying my bingo' stickers are part of a campaign by the gaming industry to stop the government 'double taxing' bingo at the moment. All other forms of gambling are taxed as normal , but for some reason bingo has to pay tax on income and on the prize money they pay out.


----------



## Engineer (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cinema*

Nice pics, like the mercury arc rectifier in pic 3.


----------



## cipher (Aug 21, 2008)

"Nice pics, like the mercury arc rectifier in pic 3. "

I had it down as a bendy glass thing.


----------



## Engineer (Aug 21, 2008)

*Cinema.*



cipher said:


> "Nice pics, like the mercury arc rectifier in pic 3. "
> 
> I had it down as a bendy glass thing.



May have been the DC power supply for the projector/lamp in pic 2.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 3, 2008)

Anything you can carry you can take??? man id be hauling that projector out of there lol, i have a fetish for old electronic equipment damn, someone please rescue that projector and give it a good home


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2008)

urbtography said:


> Anything you can carry you can take??? man id be hauling that projector out of there lol, i have a fetish for old electronic equipment damn, someone please rescue that projector and give it a good home



Err no, that would be theft.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 4, 2008)

^Qwerty^ said:


> A return visit is possible, so I may sort something if enough people show any interest. The place is likely to be raised to the ground at some point, *and we were told that we could take anything we could carry*, so if you have a bingo card fetish, I'm your man
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Q



Its not theft if they were told its ok


----------



## krela (Sep 4, 2008)

urbtography said:


> Its not theft if they were told its ok



Hah obviously missed that bit.


----------



## urbtography (Sep 5, 2008)

Hehe its ok i just felt like id made a boo boo after only about 5 posts lol


----------



## the_grid (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm just down the M62 from Goole (and they do worship goolies with their phalic shaped chimney stacks), me (and probably Whitts85) would be well up for a look-see if you go back...

My grans nursing home would probably think it was xmas if I rocked up with a pallet of bingo cards too!!!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 6, 2008)

Don't forget us grid! 

Ben & Em


----------



## the_grid (Sep 6, 2008)

Well, thats four of us already!!! There must be some other good spots in Goole too, or we could carry on to Hull, once in Hull the ferry to...I get carried away 

And I'm actually called Luke, which is much less cool, I'm just obsessed with the early seasons of [ spooks ]


----------



## briony (Sep 6, 2008)

the_grid said:


> Well, thats four of us already!!! There must be some other good spots in Goole too, or we could carry on to Hull, once in Hull the ferry to...I get carried away
> 
> And I'm actually called Luke, which is much less cool, I'm just obsessed with the early seasons of [ spooks ]



Good spots in Goole? now there is something you don't hear everyday, me and CD considered taking a look around here but ended up at the mooring rig outside howden...I hadn't considered goole to be a particularly friendly place to Urbex.

But there are a few abandoned streets down past the library it's pretty depressing really, but probably worth a look since they won't be there long.


----------



## Engineer (Sep 6, 2008)

*Goole.*

Must be something around the docks?


----------



## the_grid (Sep 7, 2008)

briony said:


> Good spots in Goole? now there is something you don't hear everyday, me and CD considered taking a look around here but ended up at the mooring rig outside howden...I hadn't considered goole to be a particularly friendly place to Urbex.
> 
> But there are a few abandoned streets down past the library it's pretty depressing really, but probably worth a look since they won't be there long.



I've never considered Goole a particuarly friendly place fullstop! I'd just presumed there must be some sort of empty industrial site somewhere around there...


----------



## briony (Sep 7, 2008)

the_grid said:


> I've never considered Goole a particuarly friendly place fullstop! I'd just presumed there must be some sort of empty industrial site somewhere around there...



Well the old coal hoist isn't in use anymore. Everyone is goole is really proud of it for some reason...harks back to when there were a few jobs round there i suppose...

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2800454202/ (not my pic) You can get a boat tour round the docks where they tell you all about it...but i suppose that isn't really urbexing

and i found this about the abandoned streets

http://www.goole-action-group.org.uk/cms/main.php?k=18


----------



## the_grid (Sep 7, 2008)

briony said:


> and i found this about the abandoned streets
> 
> http://www.goole-action-group.org.uk/cms/main.php?k=18



Thats some impressive research. Its the history of places that give it charachter. I'll be Goole bound before long!


----------



## geordie (Sep 7, 2008)

Good report mate  im orginally from HUll and asll the time ive lived and worked in and around the surounding area, i didnt know Goole wasn't big enough to have a bingo hall lol, but come to think of it, the place is like 75% full of OAP's


----------



## Bounty_Bam (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks interesting.. I never knew this was in Goole :O

Good report


----------



## ^Qwerty^ (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry, not been around for a while. I'll try sort out a return visit, but it maybe some time. New job.

As for places to explore, there is an old pig farm at Hook, which many a moon ago, I worked at. It's a massive place, and was set to be turned in to houses, but I suspect that plan is on hold at the moment. It might be worth putting a call in with the owner, since they have two rather nice dogs that run loose around the place. (not as dangerous as the pigs were mind) 

http://www.gooletimes.net/news/1743/green_light_for_22_new_homes


----------

